# Slinky Hose



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

mine's very short   and a bit frail.

Where can I get a new one ?

Cheers

Pat


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Duncan at Star Spangled Spanner


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Also, you can get joining devices, which enable you to have a couple or three hoses, and use whateve length you need.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The Rhinoflex pipes are the bee's knee's. Nice and durable. They are on Duncans shop.


----------

